# LOWRIDER Q IN THE PARK (STOCKTON CA) SUNDAY FEBRUARY 26TH 2012



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

LOWRIDER Q IN THE PARK, STOCKTON CA. (BRING YOUR OWN PIT)
FEBRUARY 26TH 2012 (OAK PARK) STOCKTON CA.
IT WILL BE ONCE A MONTH AT (OAK PARK) UNTIL THE END OF THE SEASON...
SO EVERYONE GET IN THERE RIDERS AND JOIN US HERE IN STOCKTON AT OAK PARK
AND BRINGS THE KIDS OUT TO ENJOY THE DAY AND HAVE FUN AND PLAY BONES ( DOMINOES)

DIRECTIONS:

MODESTO - 99 NORTH TO W. CHEROKEE RD, GO OVER THE BRIDGE 
TURN RIGHT ON NEWTON ROAD
TURN LEFT ON WILSON WAY
TURN RIGHT ON ALPINE - STAY ON ALPINE UNTIL YOU'VE REACH OAK PARK

TRACY - I-205 NORTH TO I-5 NORTH
MERGE ONTO CA-4 DOWNTOWN STOCKTON
MERGE ON 99 NORTH TOWARDS SACRAMENTO
EXIT CHEROKEE ROAD WEST
RIGHT ON NEWTON ROAD
LEFT ON WILSON WAY
RIGHT ON ALPINE - STAY ON ALPINE UNTIL YOU'VE REACHED OAK PARK

SACRAMENTO - 99 SOUTH TO STOCKTON
EXIT WILSON WAY
RIGHT ON ALPINE - STAY ON ALPINE UNTIL YOU'VE REACHED OAK PARK

VALLEJO - I-80 NORTH TAKE HWY 12 RIO LINDA/LODI TO 99 GO SOUTH ON 99
EXIT WILSON WAY
RIGHT ON ALPINE- STAY ON ALPINE UNTIL YOU'VE REACHED THE PARK


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

ITS ON AGAIN IN STOCKTON AND HOPE WE HAVE ANOTHER SUNNY SUNDAY uffin:


----------



## PRODIGAL SON'S (Mar 2, 2011)

IF IT'S NOT RAINING WE WILL BE THERE !!!!!


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

PRODIGAL SON'S said:


> IF IT'S NOT RAINING WE WILL BE THERE !!!!!


 TELL ESSEX I HOPE HE GET THAT DAY OFF HAVE.NT SEEN YOU GUYS SENTS THE NEW YEARS DAY PARADE uffin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WICKED RIDAZ..NOR CAL.....CAR CLUB.....WILL BE THERE....MAYBE BIG ANT WILL GET THE DAY OFF AND RIDE WITH US.....YUP.....LOW N SLOW....


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

Luxurious will be riding in for some good times :drama:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> LOWRIDER Q IN THE PARK, STOCKTON CA. (BRING YOUR OWN PIT)
> FEBRUARY 26TH 2012 (OAK PARK) STOCKTON CA.
> IT WILL BE ONCE A MONTH AT (OAK PARK) UNTIL THE END OF THE SEASON...
> SO EVERYONE GET IN THERE RIDERS AND JOIN US HERE IN STOCKTON AT OAK PARK
> ...




wut happened with the o.g.park STRIBLEY rogue:facepalm:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

WHATS UP BILL JACK YOU THINK THAT HOG MITE MAKE IT FEB 26TH uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> wut happened with the o.g.park STRIBLEY rogue:facepalm:


 I WAS TOLD THAT USED NEEDLES BE IN THE PLAY GROUND AREA SO THERE FOR I THOUGHT ABOUT THE KIDS THAT BE PLAYING IN THERE SO ITS ABOUT THE KIDS NOT THE PARK SO I MOVED IT AND I WILL NOT TAKE IT BACK BECAUSE OF THAT


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> WICKED RIDAZ..NOR CAL.....CAR CLUB.....WILL BE THERE....MAYBE BIG ANT WILL GET THE DAY OFF AND RIDE WITH US.....YUP.....LOW N SLOW....


 YEAH IT WOULD BE NICE TO SEE ANT IN THAT LOW LOW WHO KNOWS HE MITE DO LIKE ME AND BRING TWO OF HIS RIDERS uffin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> I WAS TOLD THAT USED NEEDLES BE IN THE PLAY GROUND AREA SO THERE FOR I THOUGHT ABOUT THE KIDS THAT BE PLAYING IN THERE SO ITS ABOUT THE KIDS NOT THE PARK SO I MOVED IT AND I WILL NOT TAKE IT BACK BECAUSE OF THAT


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

DO,NT 4 GET TO MARK THE DATE ON YOUR WEEKEND LIST FOR FEBRUARY 26TH STOCKTON AT OAK PARK uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> DO,NT 4 GET TO MARK THE DATE ON YOUR WEEKEND LIST FOR FEBRUARY 26TH STOCKTON AT OAK PARK uffin:


 DONT FOR THIS DATE FEB 26TH AT OAK PARK IN STOCKTON uffin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

wishful thinking


















lots of work in little time


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

billjack said:


> wishful thinking
> View attachment 431827
> View attachment 431828
> View attachment 431830
> lots of work in little time


 BOY I GOT FAITH IN U AND THROW YOUR WEIGHT AROUND THAT A GET SHIT DONE AND PUT THAT MEAN MUG ON LOL:rofl:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

LETS UP FOR GOOD WEATHER ON FEB 26TH LETS HOPE ITS GO BE 65 AND SUNNY I THINK THAT WOULD BE GOOD ENOUGH FOR SOME OF THOSE DROP TOPS TO COME TO THE PAVEMENT AND HIT THE FREEWAY WELL uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

I SEE THE VIEWS KEEP CHANGING CAN WE GET SOME REPLIES JUST ASKING ALL HOPPERS ARE WELCOME STREET OR SHOP CARS :dunno:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> I SEE THE VIEWS KEEP CHANGING CAN WE GET SOME REPLIES JUST ASKING ALL HOPPERS ARE WELCOME STREET OR SHOP CARS :dunno:


 SO IF YOU GOT A HOPPER CALL OUT WHO YOU WANT TO SERVE AND TELL THEM TO MEET YOU AT OAK PARK FEB 26TH uffin:


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT OL DOG


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WHY NOT AT STRIBLEY PARK....:dunno:THAT WAS THE PARK..BACK IN THE DAYYYY......


----------



## mr cutty (Feb 4, 2012)

what up smiley


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

:roflmao::yes::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> WHY NOT AT STRIBLEY PARK....:dunno:THAT WAS THE PARK..BACK IN THE DAYYYY......


 because i was told there be used needles in the sand box were the kids play at in the play ground area and sum people bring there kids with them and i dont wont no one.s child to get stuck by a needle of any kind uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

mr cutty said:


> what up smiley


 what up road how many lay m low cars coming with you from sac this time uffin:


----------



## Aubrey2007 (Feb 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

Aubrey2007 said:


> TTT


 I GUEST YOU AGREE WITH ME UH AND IM SURE EVERYBODY ELSE WILL TO WHEN THEY READ WHY I CHANGED PARKS uffin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

O OK.....UNDERSTOOD HOMIE.....THEN OAK PARK IT IS.....WICKED RIDAZ WILL BE THERE....:thumbsup:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> O OK.....UNDERSTOOD HOMIE.....THEN OAK PARK IT IS.....WICKED RIDAZ WILL BE THERE....:thumbsup:


 SEE YOU GUYS FEB 26TH THEN AND ITS SAFE TO BRING YOUR KIDS ROUGE uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> LOWRIDER Q IN THE PARK, STOCKTON CA. (BRING YOUR OWN PIT)
> FEBRUARY 26TH 2012 (OAK PARK) STOCKTON CA.
> IT WILL BE ONCE A MONTH AT (OAK PARK) UNTIL THE END OF THE SEASON...
> SO EVERYONE GET IN THERE RIDERS AND JOIN US HERE IN STOCKTON AT OAK PARK
> ...


 LETS DO THE DAM THING uffin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

T
T
Top


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

billjack said:


> T
> T
> Top


 DO THAT 65 HOG GOT ACTION ON BING THERE WELL JUST A QUESTION MY BROTHER uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> LOWRIDER Q IN THE PARK, STOCKTON CA. (BRING YOUR OWN PIT)
> FEBRUARY 26TH 2012 (OAK PARK) STOCKTON CA.
> IT WILL BE ONCE A MONTH AT (OAK PARK) UNTIL THE END OF THE SEASON...
> SO EVERYONE GET IN THERE RIDERS AND JOIN US HERE IN STOCKTON AT OAK PARK
> ...


 :facepalm:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

GOOD LOOKING OUT FOR THE KIDS:thumbsup: JUST ROLLIN ON THREW :nicoderm:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> DO THAT 65 HOG GOT ACTION ON BING THERE WELL JUST A QUESTION MY BROTHER uffin:


My goal is socios doin a lot of up grades im pushing hard to finish


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

billjack said:


> My goal is socios doin a lot of up grades im pushing hard to finish


 WELL HELL PUSH ON TRY AND MAKE IT FOR THE 26TH THEN THATS LEST YOU HAVE 2 DO FOR THE SOCIOS SHOW WELL I NO ITS EASIER SAID THAN DONE uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> LOWRIDER Q IN THE PARK, STOCKTON CA. (BRING YOUR OWN PIT)
> FEBRUARY 26TH 2012 (OAK PARK) STOCKTON CA.
> IT WILL BE ONCE A MONTH AT (OAK PARK) UNTIL THE END OF THE SEASON...
> SO EVERYONE GET IN THERE RIDERS AND JOIN US HERE IN STOCKTON AT OAK PARK
> ...


 ITS GOING DOWN AGAIN IF THE WEATHER PERMIT IT TO DO SO SO LETS HOPE FOR GOOD WEATHER uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> LOWRIDER Q IN THE PARK, STOCKTON CA. (BRING YOUR OWN PIT)
> FEBRUARY 26TH 2012 (OAK PARK) STOCKTON CA.
> IT WILL BE ONCE A MONTH AT (OAK PARK) UNTIL THE END OF THE SEASON...
> SO EVERYONE GET IN THERE RIDERS AND JOIN US HERE IN STOCKTON AT OAK PARK
> ...


 20 DAYS LEFT uffin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

T
T
Top


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

billjack said:


> T
> T
> Top


 TO THE TOP ROAD uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> LOWRIDER Q IN THE PARK, STOCKTON CA. (BRING YOUR OWN PIT)
> FEBRUARY 26TH 2012 (OAK PARK) STOCKTON CA.
> IT WILL BE ONCE A MONTH AT (OAK PARK) UNTIL THE END OF THE SEASON...
> SO EVERYONE GET IN THERE RIDERS AND JOIN US HERE IN STOCKTON AT OAK PARK
> ...


 TO THE TOP RIDERS uffin:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

I THINK STOCKTON LOWRIDERS SHOULD COME OUT AND SUPPORT SURROUNDING AREA EVENTS LIKE IN MODESTO AND RETURN THE LOVE. WE LIKE COMING OUT THERE TO SUPPORT, BUT YOU GUYS NEED TO DO THE SAME TOO.


----------



## mr cutty (Feb 4, 2012)

Not sure yet have not done a head Count.


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

what up smiley looks like were the only ones in stockton reading this thread :rofl:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

billjack said:


> what up smiley looks like were the only ones in stockton reading this thread :rofl:


im reading it too bill:wave:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> im reading it too bill:wave:


LOL what up mike


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> I THINK STOCKTON LOWRIDERS SHOULD COME OUT AND SUPPORT SURROUNDING AREA EVENTS LIKE IN MODESTO AND RETURN THE LOVE. WE LIKE COMING OUT THERE TO SUPPORT, BUT YOU GUYS NEED TO DO THE SAME TOO.


 I ROLL EVERY WHERE SO YOU SHOULDNT GO THERE AND LESS YOU ARE REFERRING TO CERTAIN CLUBS YOU SHOULD SAY THERE CLUB NAMES CUZ EVERY CLUB HERE DO.NT FIT THAT CATAGORY uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

billjack said:


> what up smiley looks like were the only ones in stockton reading this thread :rofl:


 WOW I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE WHO NOTICE THAT SO WHATS UP WITH THAT BILL CAN YOU TELL ME WHAT THE PROBLEM IS :facepalm:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> im reading it too bill:wave:


 THAT YOU ARE MIKE I HAVE.NT SEEN NONE OF THE OTHER CLUBS WHO USE TO POST ON SUNDAYS IN STOCKTON ON HERE AND THIS IS GOING DOWN HERE IN STOCKTON WHERE.S THE SUPPORT :facepalm::facepalm: :facepalm: :dunno:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

mr cutty said:


> Not sure yet have not done a head Count.


 WHEN YOU GET THE HEAD COUNT LET ME NO I GOT THE HOMIES MAKING THE HOUR AND HALF DRIVE FROM E P A IN THERE RIDERS uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

billjack said:


> what up smiley looks like were the only ones in stockton reading this thread :rofl:


 A BILL YOU GOT ANY OF YOUR HOMIE.S COMING DOWN FROM SAN JOSE uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> LOWRIDER Q IN THE PARK, STOCKTON CA. (BRING YOUR OWN PIT)
> FEBRUARY 26TH 2012 (OAK PARK) STOCKTON CA.
> IT WILL BE ONCE A MONTH AT (OAK PARK) UNTIL THE END OF THE SEASON...
> SO EVERYONE GET IN THERE RIDERS AND JOIN US HERE IN STOCKTON AT OAK PARK
> ...


 19 DAYS LEFT UNTIL WE PUT THE SMOKE IN THE AIR FROM THOSE B B Q PITS I NO WILL BE SMOKING WHAT ABOUT YOURS :dunno:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> WOW I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE WHO NOTICE THAT SO WHATS UP WITH THAT BILL CAN YOU TELL ME WHAT THE PROBLEM IS :facepalm:


LOL I was just clowning I knew the homie mike would respond that


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

billjack said:


> LOL I was just clowning I knew the homie mike would respond that


 well hell that makes to of us well the day is getting closer and we will just have to see what the turn out go be uffin:


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> well hell that makes to of us well the day is getting closer and we will just have to see what the turn out go be uffin:


Not to worry Smiley,its usaually a good turnout .


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Not to worry Smiley,its usaually a good turnout .


 truth that butt the day will show nuff tell uffin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

billjack said:


> LOL I was just clowning I knew the homie mike would respond that





Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> well hell that makes to of us well the day is getting closer and we will just have to see what the turn out go be uffin:


:thumbsup:WITH OR WITHOUT THE CAR ILL BE THERE....SHIT IM DOWN THE ST FROM OAK PARK..ILL WALK IF I HAD TO:biggrin:....IM WAITIN:drama: FOR BILL TO BRING OUT THE BARREL FOR THEM SCRUMPTIOUS RIBS HE BE MAKING:x:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> :thumbsup:WITH OR WITHOUT THE CAR ILL BE THERE....SHIT IM DOWN THE ST FROM OAK PARK..ILL WALK IF I HAD TO:biggrin:....IM WAITIN:drama: FOR BILL TO BRING OUT THE BARREL FOR THEM SCRUMPTIOUS RIBS HE BE MAKING:x:


 MIKE BILL CALLED ME AFTER THIS REPLY YOU MADE HE SAID HE WILL IF HE COULD PUT HIS PIT IN THE BACK OF THE ELCO CUZ IT GOT A NEW PAINT AND SIDE RAIL IS LONG ENOUGH TO HIDE YOUR LIC PLATE LOL :facepalm:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

MY LICENSE PLATE ON MY BUMPER FOO:facepalm: SHIT ILL GO GET MY DADS OLD TRUCK AND TAKE THE BARRELL...CLEAN THE BABY MOONS UP AND BE SHINING


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> MY LICENSE PLATE ON MY BUMPER FOO:facepalm: SHIT ILL GO GET MY DADS OLD TRUCK AND TAKE THE BARRELL...CLEAN THE BABY MOONS UP AND BE SHINING


 NO JUST GET THE LIC PLATE AND BE SHINNING LOL uffin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

Mike since your elco is down lets load the barrel in smiley smooth super clean brougham.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

SMILEY I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH BILL....AND HE SAID..WE SAID..SHE SAID....WE NEED TO PUT THE BARRELL IN UR BROUGHAM AND SELL RIBS OUT THE BACK OF THE LAC








* SMILEY'S ROGUE HOUSE*:biggrin:




"LACCIN NUTHIN RIB SHACK"

"PUT A SMILE ON UR FACE ...OVER AT SMILEY'S PLACE"


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

The_Golden_One said:


> TTT


What up L


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

A MIKE IT SOUND BETTER IF YOU CALL THEM ELCO RIBS ELCO RIBS FOOL uffin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

to
the
top


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

billjack said:


> to
> the
> top


 A ROUGE WHERE THE G-MAN AT :dunno:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> A MIKE IT SOUND BETTER IF YOU CALL THEM ELCO RIBS ELCO RIBS FOOL uffin:



that dont make any kinda sense foo.....


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> I THINK STOCKTON LOWRIDERS SHOULD COME OUT AND SUPPORT SURROUNDING AREA EVENTS LIKE IN MODESTO AND RETURN THE LOVE. WE LIKE COMING OUT THERE TO SUPPORT, BUT YOU GUYS NEED TO DO THE SAME TOO.


 lets see them cars that went to the bbq come to modesto sonics we wicked ridaz are there every friday all year around...every club and solo riders are welcome to come and kick it and take a lil cruz down town mo-town when it is time to head out...here is the every friday sonics page link..... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/312955-modesto-sonicz-every-pinche-friday.html


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

*WICKED RIDAZ SHOULD BE OUT THERE AGAIN YEAAAA BUDDDY...*:thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> that dont make any kinda sense foo.....


sorry bro! i agreewit Mike


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> A MIKE IT SOUND BETTER IF YOU CALL THEM ELCO RIBS ELCO RIBS FOOL uffin:





SINFUL1 said:


> sorry bro! i agreewit Mike


smiley musta been lightin his cigarette thinkin uv bbque and typing at same time jibba jabba:biggrin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> A ROUGE WHERE THE G-MAN AT :dunno:


he's around dipping through town


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

billjack said:


> he's around dipping through town


 RITE RITE THATS WHAT THAT FOOL DO HE STAY DIPPING IN TOWN AND OUT OF TOWN uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> LOWRIDER Q IN THE PARK, STOCKTON CA. (BRING YOUR OWN PIT)
> FEBRUARY 26TH 2012 (OAK PARK) STOCKTON CA.
> IT WILL BE ONCE A MONTH AT (OAK PARK) UNTIL THE END OF THE SEASON...
> SO EVERYONE GET IN THERE RIDERS AND JOIN US HERE IN STOCKTON AT OAK PARK
> ...


 16 DAYS LEFT UNTIL THE PITS BLOW SMOKE IN THE AIR uffin:


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:


Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> 16 DAYS LEFT UNTIL THE PITS BLOW SMOKE IN THE AIR uffin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## conejo82 (Dec 20, 2010)

whats up bill jack


----------



## conejo82 (Dec 20, 2010)

soon i will be ready! you know how i do it!!!!!!!!:roflmao:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

Conejo what it do homie?


----------



## conejo82 (Dec 20, 2010)

you know me bro!!!!! just getting my hopper ready for this year bro!!!:rofl:


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

whats bill jack im bringing the club out to the bbq so save me a spot
Luxuriuos will be in the house :nicoderm:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

E fizzle you know I got ESSJ dont trip homie its going down lay m low 8 chapters strong is supplying the LAC bbq grill


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

PapaBear2o9 said:


> lets see them cars that went to the bbq come to modesto sonics we wicked ridaz are there every friday all year around...every club and solo riders are welcome to come and kick it and take a lil cruz down town mo-town when it is time to head out...here is the every friday sonics page link..... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/312955-modesto-sonicz-every-pinche-friday.html


 LAY M LOW CENTRAL CALI BLEW THREW TO NITE ITS NOTHING FOR US TO HIT THE FREEWAY AND YOU SEEN THAT TO NITE uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

billjack said:


> E fizzle you know I got ESSJ dont trip homie its going down lay m low 8 chapters strong is supplying the LAC bbq grill


 WHY WE JUST CANT USE ALL THAT CHROME YOU GOT TO B B Q ON ITS GO BE SHINNING AND THAT DAM HOT THE FOOD WOULD COOK FASTER ON HOT ASS CHROME AND BLIND THE CHEF AT THE SAME DAM TIME :facepalm:


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> LAY M LOW CENTRAL CALI BLEW THREW TO NITE ITS NOTHING FOR US TO HIT THE FREEWAY AND YOU SEEN THAT TO NITE uffin:


 Lay M Low sure did come out threw sonics..pics will be posted on friday sonics modesto page..it was kool for yall to come out to mo-town from stockton..friday night was a good night:thumbsup: Yeaaa budddy


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> WHY WE JUST CANT USE ALL THAT CHROME YOU GOT TO B B Q ON ITS GO BE SHINNING AND THAT DAM HOT THE FOOD WOULD COOK FASTER ON HOT ASS CHROME AND BLIND THE CHEF AT THE SAME DAM TIME :facepalm:


Smiley your a fool i read this five times and still trying to figure it out its all good the 26th should have a good turnout so lets do this.


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

billjack said:


> Smiley your a fool i read this five times and still trying to figure it out its all good the 26th should have a good turnout so lets do this.


 IF YOUR ASS DIDNT RIDE THE YELLOW BUS YOU WOULD,NT OF HAD TO READ IT FIVE TIMES uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> LOWRIDER Q IN THE PARK, STOCKTON CA. (BRING YOUR OWN PIT)
> FEBRUARY 26TH 2012 (OAK PARK) STOCKTON CA.
> IT WILL BE ONCE A MONTH AT (OAK PARK) UNTIL THE END OF THE SEASON...
> SO EVERYONE GET IN THERE RIDERS AND JOIN US HERE IN STOCKTON AT OAK PARK
> ...


 15 DAYS LEFT YOU HEARD ME uffin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

uffin: whats up Smiley.. we gonna have to Gato's 4 out there


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> IF YOUR ASS DIDNT RIDE THE YELLOW BUS YOU WOULD,NT OF HAD TO READ IT FIVE TIMES uffin:


LOL that must be the reason.


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

A TODA MADRE said:


> uffin: whats up Smiley.. we gonna have to Gato's 4 out there


 THATS RITE BRING THAT LOYALTY CLUB uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

billjack said:


> LOL that must be the reason.


 IT GOT TO BE PIMPIN LOLuffin::dunno:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> LOWRIDER Q IN THE PARK, STOCKTON CA. (BRING YOUR OWN PIT)
> FEBRUARY 26TH 2012 (OAK PARK) STOCKTON CA.
> IT WILL BE ONCE A MONTH AT (OAK PARK) UNTIL THE END OF THE SEASON...
> SO EVERYONE GET IN THERE RIDERS AND JOIN US HERE IN STOCKTON AT OAK PARK
> ...


 MARK THE DATE AND DONT FORGET uffin:


----------



## conejo82 (Dec 20, 2010)

whats going on bill jack hope to see you soon bro. I am hitting the road soon. i am up here in san jo fool?:h5:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

WHATS UP JUAN IS THE STOCKTON CHAPTER GO BE AT THE B B Q FEB 26TH AT OAK PARK uffin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

billjack said:


> E fizzle you know I got ESSJ dont trip homie its going down lay m low 8 chapters strong is supplying the LAC bbq grill


:biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

billjack said:


> Smiley your a fool i read this five times and still trying to figure it out its all good the 26th should have a good turnout so lets do this.


:biggrin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> :biggrin:


 I SEE MIKE MADE IT BACK FROM FRESNO A MIKE ARE YOU GO HAVE YOUR CLUB MEMBERS COME THREW :dunno:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> LOWRIDER Q IN THE PARK, STOCKTON CA. (BRING YOUR OWN PIT)
> FEBRUARY 26TH 2012 (OAK PARK) STOCKTON CA.
> IT WILL BE ONCE A MONTH AT (OAK PARK) UNTIL THE END OF THE SEASON...
> SO EVERYONE GET IN THERE RIDERS AND JOIN US HERE IN STOCKTON AT OAK PARK
> ...


 14 DAYS LEFT FELLOWS uffin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

T
T
T


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

billjack said:


> T
> T
> T


 whats up rouge what you doing today uffin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

conejo82 said:


> whats going on bill jack hope to see you soon bro. I am hitting the road soon. i am up here in san jo fool?:h5:


Whats cracking conejo I was in SJ yesterday at nor cal customs you should have hit me up.Are you coming out on the 26th?.


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> whats up rouge what you doing today uffin:


My daughter has a basketball tournament today


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

billjack said:


> My daughter has a basketball tournament today


 THAT A WORK YOUR AT THE BEST PLACE TO BE OR BE IN HOT WATER WITH HER CUZ SHE DO COME FIRST WE RIDING TO SAC YOU NO THEY AT THE PARK EVERY WEEK END uffin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

we was out at park today..no need to go to sac:biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> I SEE MIKE MADE IT BACK FROM FRESNO A MIKE ARE YOU GO HAVE YOUR CLUB MEMBERS COME THREW :dunno:


shit i went to fresno came back past by stocton and went to sac back to stockton,,thats how i roll


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> we was out at park today..no need to go to sac:biggrin:


 WE ROLE OUT OF TOWN ON THE WEEKEND CUZ US FROMTHE BAY ARE US TO THAT INSTEAD OF STAYING IN TOWN ITS SUMTHING WE DO AND WE DOING IT EVERY SENTS WE HAD CARS LIKE WE USE TO HIT OAKLAND ON SUNDAYS OR HIT SAN JOSE OF SATURDAY NITE OR SAN MATEO FOR THE HOUSE PARTYS OR FRISCO US BAY BOYS ARNT USE TO STAYING IN TOWN THATS WHY WE HIT THE FREEWAY uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> shit i went to fresno came back past by stocton and went to sac back to stockton,,thats how i roll


 KEEP IT REAL MIKE YOU PAST STOCKTON CUZ YOU FORGOT WHERE YOU LIVED FOOL AND NOT BECAUSE THATS THE WAY YOU ROLE LOL :dunno::dunno:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

I was in san jo yesterday at my homies shop nor cal customs and mr. luxurious said there coming out deep on the 26th.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> KEEP IT REAL MIKE YOU PAST STOCKTON CUZ YOU FORGOT WHERE YOU LIVED FOOL AND NOT BECAUSE THATS THE WAY YOU ROLE LOL :dunno::dunno:


i kno wer i live ...i had things to do...well see you on the 26th foolio:buttkick: and next time u go to gas station dont take up the whole lane..u in a cadi not a motorhome


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> WE ROLE OUT OF TOWN ON THE WEEKEND CUZ US FROMTHE BAY ARE US TO THAT INSTEAD OF STAYING IN TOWN ITS SUMTHING WE DO AND WE DOING IT EVERY SENTS WE HAD CARS LIKE WE USE TO HIT OAKLAND ON SUNDAYS OR HIT SAN JOSE OF SATURDAY NITE OR SAN MATEO FOR THE HOUSE PARTYS OR FRISCO US BAY BOYS ARNT USE TO STAYING IN TOWN THATS WHY WE HIT THE FREEWAY uffin:


fool oakland frisco san jose san mateo are 10 min from palo alto each way u can get ther on ur bike....thats like me goin to manteca tracy lodi from stockton :twak:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

billjack said:


> I was in san jo yesterday at my homies shop nor cal customs and mr. luxurious said there coming out deep on the 26th.


wut up bill:thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

*smiley...u better sue this bitch for copyrights....*:biggrin: or right a book called _"Wut Up Rogue"_


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> wut up bill:thumbsup:


Mike you keep it live in this thread


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

billjack said:


> I was in san jo yesterday at my homies shop nor cal customs and mr. luxurious said there coming out deep on the 26th.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> :thumbsup:


 THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT MAKE THAT HOUR AND HALF DRIVE LIKE IT ANT SH-T CUZ ITS NOT :thumbsup:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> fool oakland frisco san jose san mateo are 10 min from palo alto each way u can get ther on ur bike....thats like me goin to manteca tracy lodi from stockton :twak:


 FOOL YOUR TRIPPING WHERE THE HELL WAS YOU GOING SAC IS ONLY 20MIN AWAY A MIKE MAKE SOME RUNS WITH US THIS YEAR CUZ WE ROLE TOGETHER LAY M LOW/ CADZ 2 ENVY/ AND RAGZ 2 ENVY SO JUMP IN THE ELCO AND JUST MAKE ONE RUN OR GET :twak:THEN :guns:LOL


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

Cant wait rolling deep with the family uffin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

billjack said:


> Mike you keep it live in this thread


somebody gots too


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> FOOL YOUR TRIPPING WHERE THE HELL WAS YOU GOING SAC IS ONLY 20MIN AWAY A MIKE MAKE SOME RUNS WITH US THIS YEAR CUZ WE ROLE TOGETHER LAY M LOW/ CADZ 2 ENVY/ AND RAGZ 2 ENVY SO JUMP IN THE ELCO AND JUST MAKE ONE RUN OR GET :twak:THEN :guns:LOL


u got got my number fool...i didnt get no invite....i was in sac thurs nite fri nite and sat nite..and sat i went to merced and then str8 to sac then back to stockton...


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

one4SJ said:


> Cant wait rolling deep with the family uffin:


come on down


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

one4SJ said:


> Cant wait rolling deep with the family uffin:


 RITE AND YOU AND THE FAM HAVE A SAFE TRIP AND THE CLUB MEMBERS THAT ARE COMING WITH YOU TO STOCKTON ON THE 26TH OF FEB SEE THE LUX AND FAM THEN uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> u got got my number fool...i didnt get no invite....i was in sac thurs nite fri nite and sat nite..and sat i went to merced and then str8 to sac then back to stockton...


 ALRITE MIKE YOU GOT IT EVERY TIME WE HIT THE FREEWAY WE GO HIT YOU ON YOUR CELL uffin:uffin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> LOWRIDER Q IN THE PARK, STOCKTON CA. (BRING YOUR OWN PIT)
> FEBRUARY 26TH 2012 (OAK PARK) STOCKTON CA.
> IT WILL BE ONCE A MONTH AT (OAK PARK) UNTIL THE END OF THE SEASON...
> SO EVERYONE GET IN THERE RIDERS AND JOIN US HERE IN STOCKTON AT OAK PARK
> ...


 TO THE TOP FOR STOCKTON :thumbsup:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

one4SJ said:


> Cant wait rolling deep with the family uffin:


 DO YOU GOT ANY OTHER CLUBS FROM SAN JO THATS FALLING IN BEHIND THE LUX LINE HEADED TO STOCKTON ON THE 26TH OF FEB uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

YO BILL JACK WHAT THE HELL YOU DOING ROUGE YOU MUST BE ON THE ROAD IN THAT BIG RIG uffin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

Whats up smiley just got back from down south picked up a 75 coup


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

billjack said:


> Whats up smiley just got back from down south picked up a 75 coup


 KOOL ROUGE RIM THAT MOTHER OFF AND BRING HER THREW ON FEB 26TH AT OAK PARK ROUGE uffin:


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

.T.T.T.


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

Oso64 said:


> .T.T.T.


What up Oso


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

its quiet in here smiley whats up with that????? i here lucky park is going to be crackin on the 26th :rofl:


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

billjack said:


> Whats up smiley just got back from down south picked up a 75 coup


I havent seen a 75, 76 Coupe Deville done up in quite awhile.If you really want to make it stand out I have a E&G Grille for it somewhere in my shop.Ill try to find it and post pics .


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh buy the way, heres a bump for the Old Dog, Smiley .


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

billjack said:


> its quiet in here smiley whats up with that????? i here lucky park is going to be crackin on the 26th :rofl:


:roflmao:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

billjack said:


> its quiet in here smiley whats up with that????? i here lucky park is going to be crackin on the 26th :rofl:


 WELL WHO NOES A ROUGE ME AND C-DOG JUST GOT BACK FROM RENO SO TELL ME ROUGE YOU COMING THREW IN THAT NEW HOG RIMED OFF OR WHAT CANT WAIT TO SEE THE NEW HOG AND ABOUT THAT PARK YOU WAS TALKING ABOUT DONT NO WHATS GOING ON THERE AND DONT CARE uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

10 DAYS LEFT UNTIL OAK PARK THATS WHATS GOING ON AND ITS PLENTY OF PARKING YOU HEARD ME uffin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> WELL WHO NOES A ROUGE ME AND C-DOG JUST GOT BACK FROM RENO SO TELL ME ROUGE YOU COMING THREW IN THAT NEW HOG RIMED OFF OR WHAT CANT WAIT TO SEE THE NEW HOG AND ABOUT THAT PARK YOU WAS TALKING ABOUT DONT NO WHATS GOING ON THERE AND DONT CARE uffin:


Hopefully I will be out there wont know untill that thursday if my daughter has a b ball tournament if not I will be there fa sho.about the coupe smiley you know me cant just throw rims and ride it needs some work.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

billjack said:


> Hopefully I will be out there wont know untill that thursday if my daughter has a b ball tournament if not I will be there far sho.about the coupe smiley you know me cant just throw rims and ride it needs some work.


come on bill get the smiley special.., maaco ,rimshop ,and roll out to the park:biggrin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> come on bill get the smiley special.., maaco ,rimshop ,and roll out to the park:biggrin:


 MIKE YOU CAN SAY WHAT YOU WANT MY PAINT LOOK BETTER THAN A LOT OF FOOLS OUT THERE FOOL JUST REG YOUR ELCO AND GET OFF FOOLS NUT SACK :dunno:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

billjack said:


> Hopefully I will be out there wont know untill that thursday if my daughter has a b ball tournament if not I will be there fa sho.about the coupe smiley you know me cant just throw rims and ride it needs some work.


 OK I THOUGHT IT WAS READY FOR RIMS ALREADY BUT IF NOT I NO WHEN ITS TIME ITS TIME uffin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> OK I THOUGHT IT WAS READY FOR RIMS ALREADY BUT IF NOT I NO WHEN tn TIME ITS TIME uffin:


It will be a minute got too get my rag finish so we can hit the bay in full force


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> MIKE YOU CAN SAY WHAT YOU WANT MY PAINT LOOK BETTER THAN A LOT OF FOOLS OUT THERE FOOL JUST REG YOUR ELCO AND GET OFF FOOLS NUT SACK :dunno:


imma roll thru my daily driver


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> MIKE YOU CAN SAY WHAT YOU WANT MY PAINT LOOK BETTER THAN A LOT OF FOOLS OUT THERE FOOL JUST REG YOUR ELCO AND GET OFF FOOLS NUT SACK :dunno:


DONT GET MAD FOO....U KNO WE LIKE MESSIN WITH U:buttkick:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> FOOL YOUR TRIPPING WHERE THE HELL WAS YOU GOING SAC IS ONLY 20MIN AWAY A MIKE MAKE SOME RUNS WITH US THIS YEAR CUZ WE ROLE TOGETHER LAY M LOW/ CADZ 2 ENVY/ AND RAGZ 2 ENVY SO JUMP IN THE ELCO AND JUST MAKE ONE RUN OR GET :twak:THEN :guns:LOL


Oh snap orange juiced in the line up too the bay.


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

THIS PARK IS COOL!! LOTS OF PARKING:thumbsup: JUST ROLLIN WILL BE THERE:roflmao:SMILE WHEN YOU SEE ME COMING!!!!!:nicoderm:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

billjack said:


> It will be a minute got too get my rag finish so we can hit the bay in full force


 LETS GET BACK 2 DOING THE DAM THING MY GIRL WREAD WHAT YOU WROTE AND SHE SAID ITS ABOUT TIME CUZ SHE,S NOT USE TO SEEING ONE RAG EITHER BEHIND HER OR IN FRONT OF HER FOOLS JUST DONT NO SHE ROLE ON THE FREEWAY JUST AS HARD AS USE AND WILL PUT THE PEDDLE TO THE METAL IF WE DO IT LOL I START LAUGHING WHEN SHE TOLD ME THAT uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

ONE CITY AT A TIME IN THE VALLY AND IN THE BAY YOU GO ROLE WITH US TO PALMDALE AROUND THE END OF THE YEAR PLAY IT BY EAR ROUGE uffin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

billjack said:


> Oh snap orange juiced in the line up too the bay.


SHIT ORANGE JUICE HIT THE BAY LAST YEAR LOW CREATION SHOW BY MYSELF:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WUTZ UP LAY M LOW....BIG ANT SAID HE SHOULD BE THERE....YUP WICKED RIDAZ DOING IT LOW N SLOW....


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> SHIT ORANGE JUICE HIT THE BAY LAST YEAR LOW CREATION SHOW BY MYSELF:thumbsup:


Now you wont roll by yourself BAY AREA


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> WUTZ UP LAY M LOW....BIG ANT SAID HE SHOULD BE THERE....YUP WICKED RIDAZ DOING IT LOW N SLOW....


 TELL ANT CANT WAIT TO SEE HIM COME THREW WITH THE CLUB BEHIND HIM SEE YOU GUYS ON THE 26TH OF THE MONTH AT OAK PARK uffin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

billjack said:


> Now you wont roll by yourself BAY AREA


i roll with my road dog jordan and we do the damn thang............smiley were u at foo...i been to sac 5xs this week can i get my rider rogue pass


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> i roll with my road dog jordan and we do the damn thang............smiley were u at foo...i been to sac 5xs this week can i get my rider rogue pass


 mike your stupid i was in reno now im on my way to bakersfield then lemore so can i get my rider pass LOL WELL :dunno:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

ONE WEEK IS LEFT AND OAK PARK IS GOING DOWN uffin:


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

To
The
Top 
One moe again!!!!


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

:nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> mike your stupid i was in reno now im on my way to bakersfield then lemore so can i get my rider pass LOL WELL :dunno:


no u dont get a pass for all that...... cuz ur a shotgun rider while ur work buddy drive:facepalm:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

6 DAYS LEFT


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

BIG GOOSE said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 BIG GOOSE IS DEVOTION COMING TO STOCKTON FEB 26TH AT OAK PARK


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

:thumbsup: WE GONNA B THERE , WITH THE HOMIES , FROM JUST RIDING A NEW CLUB N THE 916 , THEY B RIDING TOO , AN MANUEL AN HIS CREW , SUN SHINE TIME ROOOOGUE. uffin:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

GOOSE WHAT TIME YOU GUYS ROOLIN OUT OF SAC ? WE ALL COULD MEET SOMEWHERE


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

VALLES 65 DROP said:


> :thumbsup: WE GONNA B THERE , WITH THE HOMIES , FROM JUST RIDING A NEW CLUB N THE 916 , THEY B RIDING TOO , AN MANUEL AN HIS CREW , SUN SHINE TIME ROOOOGUE. uffin:


 YOU DIDNT SHOW UP LAST TIME SO THIS TIME ARE YOU BRING YOUR BONES PARTNER CUZ ME AND MY SISTER WAS WAITING ON PLAYING YOU GUYS AND IM BEING NICE BY NOT SAYING WHAT.S GO REALLY HAPPEN IF YOU TO PLAY ME AND MY SISTER LOL JAMES :dunno:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

WE WERE READY TO HIT THE FREWAY LAST TIME ROOGUE GOT A CALL NO ONE THERE , SO KEPT IT LOCAL , BUT ME N JOJO GONNA MAKE IT HAPPEN ,ROOGUE SEE U SUNDAY RAIN R SHINE


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

VALLES 65 DROP said:


> WE WERE READY TO HIT THE FREWAY LAST TIME ROOGUE GOT A CALL NO ONE THERE , SO KEPT IT LOCAL , BUT ME N JOJO GONNA MAKE IT HAPPEN ,ROOGUE SEE U SUNDAY RAIN R SHINE


 ALRITE PIMPIN SE YOU AND JOJO SUNDAY IS THE REST OF YOUR CLUB ROLLIN WITH YOU AND JOJO uffin:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

two in paint gettn ready for socios show . end of the month will see homeboy who wants to ride tho we coming with or without ,:thumbsup:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

VALLES 65 DROP said:


> two in paint gettn ready for socios show . end of the month will see homeboy who wants to ride tho we coming with or without ,:thumbsup:


 THATS RITE SEE YOU GUYS SUNDAY uffin:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

See you guys sunday


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

ralph9577 said:


> See you guys sunday


 PO BOY 66 DROP TOP IS THE WIFE COMING IN THAT 68 I GOT A NICK NAME FOR THAT 68 LAY LADY LAY LMAO uffin:uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

4 DAYS LEFT FELLOWS UNTIL THE LOW RIDERS INVADE OAK PARK FOR 2012 uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> 4 DAYS LEFT FELLOWS UNTIL THE LOW RIDERS INVADE OAK PARK FOR 2012 uffin:


 YOU HEARD ME :thumbsup:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> LOWRIDER Q IN THE PARK, STOCKTON CA. (BRING YOUR OWN PIT)
> FEBRUARY 26TH 2012 (OAK PARK) STOCKTON CA.
> IT WILL BE ONCE A MONTH AT (OAK PARK) UNTIL THE END OF THE SEASON...
> SO EVERYONE GET IN THERE RIDERS AND JOIN US HERE IN STOCKTON AT OAK PARK
> ...


 ITS ON AND CRACKING IN 4 DAYS DONT FORGET TO WRITE THE DIRECTION DOWN uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

THIS IS THE WEEK BEFORE SUNDAY IS COMING FAST SO GET YOUR PIT AND CLUB TOGETHER AND LETS DO THE DAM THING EVERY SUNDAY OF THE MONTH WHEN THERE IS A FREE SUNDAY AND THERE IS NOYHING GOING ON ANYWHERE THEN THE LOW RIDER Q WILL BE POSTED SO THERE FOR YOU CAN ROLL TO STOCKTON AND Q AND KICK IT WITH OTHER RIDERS AND DONT HAVE TO WAIT FOR A FUNCTION AND CLUB MEMBERS CAN GET TO NO EACHOTHER LIKE THE PROSPECTS AND NEW CLUB MEMBERS uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

ITS GO BE VERY SUNNY IN STOCKTON THIS WEEKEND SO BRING THOSE DROP TOPS OUT uffin:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> PO BOY 66 DROP TOP IS THE WIFE COMING IN THAT 68 I GOT A NICK NAME FOR THAT 68 LAY LADY LAY LMAO uffin:uffin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## PRODIGAL SON'S (Mar 2, 2011)

PRODIGAL SON'S AND TIME 2 SHINE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE !!!!!


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

you know JUST ROLLIN will be there:nicoderm:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

2 days left low riders let do the dam thing shine them up dres those tire.s gas that rider up and hit the freeway in route to Stockton ca OAK PARK BOUND uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

THIS TIME TOMORROW MORNING THE LUX CHAPTER WILL BE GETTING READY TO HIT THE FREEWAY HEADED TO OAK PARK HERE IN STOCKTON CA AND THE OTHER CAR CLUBS THAT,S COMING FROM THE BAY AND THE CLUBS THAT,S COMING FROM SAC A PROBLEY HIT THE FREEWAY ABOUT 10 OR 11 AND MODESTO PROBLEY ABOUT 10 OR 11 IM JUST GUESTING YOU NO SEE EVERYONE TOMORROW AT OAK PARK DON,T FOR GET TO WRITE DOWN THE DIRECTION uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> THIS TIME TOMORROW MORNING THE LUX CHAPTER WILL BE GETTING READY TO HIT THE FREEWAY HEADED TO OAK PARK HERE IN STOCKTON CA AND THE OTHER CAR CLUBS THAT,S COMING FROM THE BAY AND THE CLUBS THAT,S COMING FROM SAC A PROBLEY HIT THE FREEWAY ABOUT 10 OR 11 AND MODESTO PROBLEY ABOUT 10 OR 11 IM JUST GUESTING YOU NO SEE EVERYONE TOMORROW AT OAK PARK DON,T FOR GET TO WRITE DOWN THE DIRECTION uffin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

YUP WICKED RIDAZ..IS ALWAYS DOWN TO RIDE.....SEE U GUYS THERE TOMORROW....LOW N SLOW HOMIEZ....


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> YUP WICKED RIDAZ..IS ALWAYS DOWN TO RIDE.....SEE U GUYS THERE TOMORROW....LOW N SLOW HOMIEZ....


 HAVE A SAFE TRIP SEE YOU FELLOWS TOMORROW uffin:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

JUST ROLLIN C.C. WILL BE THERE 5 OR 6 DEEP OR MAYBE 7 :h5:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

cleaning up the car getting her ready!!!


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

ralph9577 said:


> cleaning up the car getting her ready!!!


 WELL DAM PIMPIN MAKE HER DO WHAT SHE DO ROUGE HELL ITS 2 RIDERS OVER THERE SO IS THE WIFE GO GET TO SHINE TO OR JUST BIG RALPH WELL IM JUST ASKING? :dunno:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

ITS TIME SUNDAY IS HERE TIME TO GET THOSE GRILLS LIT I NO LAY M LOW IS GO HAVE PLENTY OF SMOKE COMING OUT OF THERE.S AND YOU NO LAY M LOW WILL BE SLAMMING BONES AND ANYBODY CAN COME SLAM THEM WITH US BRING YOUR PARTNER AND LETS SLAM THEM DAM BONES uffin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> ITS TIME SUNDAY IS HERE TIME TO GET THOSE GRILLS LIT I NO LAY M LOW IS GO HAVE PLENTY OF SMOKE COMING OUT OF THERE.S AND YOU NO LAY M LOW WILL BE SLAMMING BONES AND ANYBODY CAN COME SLAM THEM WITH US BRING YOUR PARTNER AND LETS SLAM THEM DAM BONES uffin:


YUP....AND WICKED RIDAZ GONNA BE SLAMMING BEERZ..YUP....


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

I THINK ABOUT GOIN...BUT DONT KNO YET


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

WELL ITS HERE GET THOSE CAMERAS READY AND TAKE THOSE PICS AND POST THEM UP WHEN YOU GET HOME FELLOWS uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> WELL ITS HERE GET THOSE CAMERAS READY AND TAKE THOSE PICS AND POST THEM UP WHEN YOU GET HOME FELLOWS uffin:


 SEE EVERYONE IN THE MORNING uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

WELL RIDERS THE SUN IS BEAMING TODAY ITS GO BE ONE NICE ASS SUNNY DAY HERE IN STOCKTON SO IL SEE YOU RIDERS OUT THERE AND FOR YOU WHO ARE COMING FROM OUT OF TOWN HAVE A SAFE TRIP uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

mudville car club if you guys got funk with any one please dont come to no function and bring your funk with you cuz the shooting of guns was,nt cool at ALL there were alot of KIDS out there it was a familey day function for us to be at the park and have a good time those bullets good have hit anyone and 50 will stop us from doing function and shooting will give us LOWRIDERS A BAD NAME AND THEY WILL SHUT US DOWN WE ARE TRYING TO KEEP STOCKTON POPPIN AND NOT MAKE IT INTO A TOWN WHERE PEOPLE DON.T WONT TO COME SO IF ANYONE HAVE FUNK WITH ANYONE PLEASE DON.T BRING IT TO A FUNCTION THANK YOU :dunno::dunno:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

NOW POST THE PICS WHO EVER HAVE SOME uffin:


----------



## stonedstevieg (Feb 23, 2012)

WHEN IS THE NEXT EVENT?


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

stonedstevieg said:


> WHEN IS THE NEXT EVENT?


 BE CUZ OF THE SHOOTING AFTERWARD.S I THINK IM GO MOVE IT TO MODESTO uffin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

dam what happen bro


----------



## PRODIGAL SON'S (Mar 2, 2011)

2~26~12


----------



## bigsals54 (Apr 11, 2010)

Sup.smiley. thanks for.the invite brotha!!!


----------



## PRODIGAL SON'S (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## PRODIGAL SON'S (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## PRODIGAL SON'S (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## PRODIGAL SON'S (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

CE 707 said:


> dam what happen bro


JUST HANGING OUT N THE PARK WITH THE GRAND KIDS HAVING A GOOD TIME ! AN THEN EVERY ONE HITS THE PAVEMENT ! AN I GO HOME WITH A HOLE N MY CANDY PAINT !!!!!!2 CARS WERE HIT !!
THANK GOD IT WASNT A KID


----------



## PRODIGAL SON'S (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## PRODIGAL SON'S (Mar 2, 2011)

THE END !!!!!


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> mudville car club if you guys got funk with any one please dont come to no function and bring your funk with you cuz the shooting of guns was,nt cool at ALL there were alot of KIDS out there it was a familey day function for us to be at the park and have a good time those bullets good have hit anyone and 50 will stop us from doing function and shooting will give us LOWRIDERS A BAD NAME AND THEY WILL SHUT US DOWN WE ARE TRYING TO KEEP STOCKTON POPPIN AND NOT MAKE IT INTO A TOWN WHERE PEOPLE DON.T WONT TO COME SO IF ANYONE HAVE FUNK WITH ANYONE PLEASE DON.T BRING IT TO A FUNCTION THANK YOU :dunno::dunno:


BOUT TIME U MADE SENSE WITH SOMETHING U WRITE:thumbsup: THAT BULLSHIT TODAY WASNT COOL...ITS NOT FUNNY..THERES TOO MANY INNOCENT PEOPLE THAT COULDVE BEEN HIT...ESPECIALLY KIDS...A FEW CARS GOT HIT BUT THATS REPLACEABLE..LIVES ARENT... GUYS WANT TO SHOOT PEOPLE GO JOIN THE FUCKIN MILITARY


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

bigsals54 said:


> Sup.smiley. thanks for.the invite brotha!!!


 YOUR WELCOME ROUGE ANY TIME ITS GOING ON YOUR WELCOME IM GO MOVE IT TO MODESTO NEXT TIME ROUGE WHICH WILL BE NEXT MONTH I WILL POST THE DATE AND PLACE IT WILL BE A NEW TOPIC WHEN I POST IT ROUGE AND MAYBE YOUR SAC CHAPTER MITE COME I HEARD WHAT HAPPEN LAST TIME THE WENT TO THE PARK WE WAS AT TODAY uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

PRODIGAL SON'S said:


> THANKS FOR THE PICS ROUGE


THANKS FOR THE PICS ROUGE


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

newstyle_64 said:


> JUST HANGING OUT N THE PARK WITH THE GRAND KIDS HAVING A GOOD TIME ! AN THEN EVERY ONE HITS THE PAVEMENT ! AN I GO HOME WITH A HOLE N MY CANDY PAINT !!!!!!2 CARS WERE HIT !!
> THANK GOD IT WASNT A KID [/QUOTE thank god he was wacthing over u and family cars can be replace famliy can,t .


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

THANKS FOR THE INVITE BAD ASS EVENT ROOGUE.. :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

YUP DOING IT WICKED STLYLE IN STOCKTON ..


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> BE CUZ OF THE SHOOTING AFTERWARD.S I THINK IM GO MOVE IT TO MODESTO uffin:


i thought you dont do modesto road:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## conejo82 (Dec 20, 2010)

move to lodi or manteca


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

It was cool to drive up from San Jo to enjoy the day seeing everyone enjoy the 
sunday untill the bullets came for a drive hope no one got hurt 
so whens next BBQ We will be there:guns:


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

MODESTO SOUNDS GOOD FOR NEXT BBQ.AND IM HAPPY NO KIDS AND MY LIL GIRL WAS NOT HURT IN THAT BS.ATHERE THAN THAT IT WAS KOOL.MEETING NEW PEEPS AND KICKING IT WITH FAM.


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

It was some good times to be had. We rolled out before the shooting. Glad no body was hurt, but it's sad that ignorant people had to bring that mess to an event like this. Shit like that is what gives us a bad rap.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

one4SJ said:


> It was cool to drive up from San Jo to enjoy the day seeing everyone enjoy the
> sunday untill the bullets came for a drive hope no one got hurt
> so whens next BBQ We will be there:guns:


:thumbsdown:


----------



## MR.1961 (Jul 27, 2010)

:rant: ALL BAD - THAT TYPE OF SHIT IS NOT EXCEPTIBLE 
WE HAVE ARE FAMILIA ~ KIDS ~ WITH US 

THE LOWRIDER CUMMUNITY HAS BUILT A REP THAT IS RESPECTIBLE
WE DONT NEED DRAMA AT ARE FUNCTIONS
THANK YOU


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> YOUR WELCOME ROUGE ANY TIME ITS GOING ON YOUR WELCOME IM GO MOVE IT TO MODESTO NEXT TIME ROUGE WHICH WILL BE NEXT MONTH I WILL POST THE DATE AND PLACE IT WILL BE A NEW TOPIC WHEN I POST IT ROUGE AND MAYBE YOUR SAC CHAPTER MITE COME I HEARD WHAT HAPPEN LAST TIME THE WENT TO THE PARK WE WAS AT TODAY uffin:





----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

AFTER THAT IM DONE TRYING TO DO SOMETHING HERE IN STOCKTON I,M GO WAIT AND COME UP WITH ANOTHER CITY TO MOVE IT TO CUZ THATS FUCKED UP WE CAN,T DO NOTHING IN THE DOWN YOU LIVE IN CUZ THE YOUNGSTERS FUK IT UP SO UNTIL I COME UP WITH ANOTHER CITY THE LOW RIDER Q IS ON HOLD :dunno:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

newstyle_64 said:


> JUST HANGING OUT N THE PARK WITH THE GRAND KIDS HAVING A GOOD TIME ! AN THEN EVERY ONE HITS THE PAVEMENT ! AN I GO HOME WITH A HOLE N MY CANDY PAINT !!!!!!2 CARS WERE HIT !!
> THANK GOD IT WASNT A KID


*DAMMMM THATS SOME BULLSHIT EVERY 1 OUT WITH THERE KIDS & SHIT LIKE THAT GOES DOWN
*:thumbsdown:*
THATS WHAT GIVES US A BAD NAME THEY HEAR LOWRIDER BBQ & A SHOOTING THERE
ALL BAD 

*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> mudville car club if you guys got funk with any one please dont come to no function and bring your funk with you cuz the shooting of guns was,nt cool at ALL there were alot of KIDS out there it was a familey day function for us to be at the park and have a good time those bullets good have hit anyone and 50 will stop us from doing function and shooting will give us LOWRIDERS A BAD NAME AND THEY WILL SHUT US DOWN WE ARE TRYING TO KEEP STOCKTON POPPIN AND NOT MAKE IT INTO A TOWN WHERE PEOPLE DON.T WONT TO COME SO IF ANYONE HAVE FUNK WITH ANYONE PLEASE DON.T BRING IT TO A FUNCTION THANK YOU :dunno::dunno:





NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> BOUT TIME U MADE SENSE WITH SOMETHING U WRITE:thumbsup: THAT BULLSHIT TODAY WASNT COOL...ITS NOT FUNNY..THERES TOO MANY INNOCENT PEOPLE THAT COULDVE BEEN HIT...ESPECIALLY KIDS...A FEW CARS GOT HIT BUT THATS REPLACEABLE..LIVES ARENT... GUYS WANT TO SHOOT PEOPLE GO JOIN THE FUCKIN MILITARY


:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

MR.1961 said:


> ALL BAD - THAT TYPE OF SHIT IS NOT EXCEPTIBLE
> WE HAVE ARE FAMILIA ~ KIDS ~ WITH US
> 
> THE LOWRIDER CUMMUNITY HAS BUILT A REP THAT IS RESPECTIBLE
> ...


*WELL SAID 
NO THATS THE TRUTH
*:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> YOUR WELCOME ROUGE ANY TIME ITS GOING ON YOUR WELCOME IM GO MOVE IT TO MODESTO NEXT TIME ROUGE WHICH WILL BE NEXT MONTH I WILL POST THE DATE AND PLACE IT WILL BE A NEW TOPIC WHEN I POST IT ROUGE AND MAYBE YOUR SAC CHAPTER MITE COME I HEARD WHAT HAPPEN LAST TIME THE WENT TO THE PARK WE WAS AT TODAY uffin:






:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

MR.1961 said:


> :rant: ALL BAD - THAT TYPE OF SHIT IS NOT EXCEPTIBLE
> WE HAVE ARE FAMILIA ~ KIDS ~ WITH US
> 
> THE LOWRIDER CUMMUNITY HAS BUILT A REP THAT IS RESPECTIBLE
> ...





Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> AFTER THAT IM DONE TRYING TO DO SOMETHING HERE IN STOCKTON I,M GO WAIT AND COME UP WITH ANOTHER CITY TO MOVE IT TO CUZ THATS FUCKED UP WE CAN,T DO NOTHING IN THE DOWN YOU LIVE IN CUZ THE YOUNGSTERS FUK IT UP SO UNTIL I COME UP WITH ANOTHER CITY THE LOW RIDER Q IS ON HOLD :dunno:





~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *DAMMMM THATS SOME BULLSHIT EVERY 1 OUT WITH THERE KIDS & SHIT LIKE THAT GOES DOWN
> *:thumbsdown:*
> THATS WHAT GIVES US A BAD NAME THEY HEAR LOWRIDER BBQ & A SHOOTING THERE
> ALL BAD
> ...





~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *WELL SAID
> NO THATS THE TRUTH
> *:thumbsup:


truth to all above...:thumbsup: 
and the fucked up thing about it...its not even cinco d mayo and there fuckin it up again....if these asshole pullin pistols infront of everybody at public parks..wut make u think there not gonna pull them out at sonics or anywere else we hang out...bunch of stupidity..... ..


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> :bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:


 DAM ROUGE WHY YOU GOT TO PUT ME IS WILLIS.S SHOES THAT.S COLD uffin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> DAM ROUGE WHY YOU GOT TO PUT ME IS WILLIS.S SHOES THAT.S COLD uffin:


:bowrofl:
:thumbsup:


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

DAMN THAT SUCKS I KINDA HEARED SOMETHING ABOUT A SHOOTING.. WELL IM FOR ONE WITH OUT ALL THE BULLSHIT.. LOVE TO TAKE MY KIDS TO THINGS LIKE THIS SO THEY CAN SEE WHAT IM IN TOO.. CAR,BBQIN AND RESPECTIN EVERYONE AND THERE RIRES.. PEOPLE PUT ALOT OF TIME AND MONEY IN THERE RIDES AND JUST SUCKS FOR SHIT LIKE THAT TOO HAPPEN.. I HATE TO SAY IT BUT IM THINK TWICE ABOUT GOING OUT TO THINGS LIKE THIS ANDTAKE MY KIDS.. HOPE PEOPLE UNDER STAND THERE IS A TIME AND PLACE FOR THAT SHIT! AND ITS NOT AT A PARK WHERE THERES KIDS AROUND! INCREASE THE PEACE! LIMITED C.C. MANTECA


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> DAM ROUGE WHY YOU GOT TO PUT ME IS WILLIS.S SHOES THAT.S COLD uffin:


CUZ I ALREADY CALLED YOU RAWLOW.:biggrin:


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

IT SAYS LOWRIDER BBQ NOT MONSTER TRUCK RALLY. . THEM BIG WHEELERS HAD TO FUCK UP THE BBQ FOR OTHERS BUT SOME STILL GOT THERE BBQ ON.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

YUP WE STAYED AND FINISHED THE DAMN BBQ....I WAS HUNGRY...EVEN HAD TO LISTEN TO THE OLDIEZ A LIL CLOSER TO US....


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

newstyle_64 said:


> JUST HANGING OUT N THE PARK WITH THE GRAND KIDS HAVING A GOOD TIME ! AN THEN EVERY ONE HITS THE PAVEMENT ! AN I GO HOME WITH A HOLE N MY CANDY PAINT !!!!!!2 CARS WERE HIT !!
> THANK GOD IT WASNT A KID


Glad you and the grand kids are fine. Don't worry the car can always be fixed you and your grand kids can't. I don't know what I would do without my drinking buddy. Lol. Glad you all were safe bro.


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

JUST ROLLIN C.C. HAD A GOOD ASS TIME :thumbsup: IM GLAD I MISSED THE SHOOTING! DUMB ASS KIDS DONT THINK BEFORE THEY DO STUPID SHIT!!! IM GLAD KNOWONE WAS HURT!  THANK GOD THERE WERE KNOW CHILDREN HURT! GROW THE FUCK UP AND PUT THE FUCKING GUNS DOWN AND BE A MAN FOOLS!!!! :fool2: BUT BESIDES THAT IT WAS ON HIT:thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

JUST ROLLIN C.C. IS GOING AND TRY AND PUT SOMETHING TOGETHER FOR SACRAMENTO,CA HOPE OUR FELLOW RIDERS FROM STOCKTON AND SURROUNDING AREAS WILL COME TO OUR TOWN :yes: DETAILS COMING SOON!!


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

PapaBear2o9 said:


> IT SAYS LOWRIDER BBQ NOT MONSTER TRUCK RALLY. . THEM BIG WHEELERS HAD TO FUCK UP THE BBQ FOR OTHERS BUT SOME STILL GOT THERE BBQ ON.


Couldn't have said it better myself. Those fools came in wearing all red and acting like they were hard. Drop the attitude, it's a family function, not some vida loca movie.


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

:h5: THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

JUSTROLLIN916 said:


> :h5: THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

WELL FELLOWS IM SORRY ABOUT THE ASS HOES WHO FUKED UP IN THE END CUZ IF YOU NO ME I JUST TRY AND GET SHIT HAPPENING EVERY WHERE I LIVE CUZ THATS WHAT I DO COME UP WITH AN IDEA AND POST IT AND HOPE IT TURNS OUT OK AND A SAFE ENVIORMENT FOR EVERYONE AND THERE KIDS THE WEARTHER WAS GOOD THE HOLE DAY WENT FINE AND THE TURN OUT WAS GREAT THEN WHAT HAPPEN THOSE DAM YOUNGSTERS DO WHAT THEY DO FUCK A GOOD THING UP WELL I FOUND ANOTHER PARK IN ANOTHER CITY WITH ENOUGH PARKING AND WHEN IT GO DOWN IT WILL BE DONE BY CELL PHONE SO THERE FOR IT WILL BE A LOW RIDER Q IN THE PARK FOR REAL AND IF THERE IS NO PLAQUE IN YOUR BACK WINDOW YOU PROBLEY WONT GET A CALL UNLESS YOUR A PRSPECT OR THE CLUB THAT NO YOU THEY NO YOU ARE NOT A SHIT STARTER SO IM NOT SAYING YOU WOULDN.T BE ABLE TO COME IF YOU DON.T HAVE A PLAQUE WHAT IM SAYING IS THE ONES WHO DO GET THE PHONE CALLS ARE IN A CAR CLUB AND IM SURE THEY WILL TELL YOU BECAUSE THEY NO YOUR NOT COMING TO START SHIT uffin:


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

Don't lose faith in the crowd! Once they get the message they are not welcome they will fade out the scene. whatsup with Tracy? Manteca...I give you props for puttin it together.. you got some families out ...I even came from San Jose this 2nd time :thumbsup:due to having a good time the first time..


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

one4SJ said:


> Don't lose faith in the crowd! Once they get the message they are not welcome they will fade out the scene. whatsup with Tracy? Manteca...I give you props for puttin it together.. you got some families out ...I even came from San Jose this 2nd time :thumbsup:due to having a good time the first time..


 and he lost his cell phone :thumbsdown:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

PapaBear2o9 said:


> MODESTO SOUNDS GOOD FOR NEXT BBQ.AND IM HAPPY NO KIDS AND MY LIL GIRL WAS NOT HURT IN THAT BS.ATHERE THAN THAT IT WAS KOOL.MEETING NEW PEEPS AND KICKING IT WITH FAM.





----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

64Rag said:


> Glad you and the grand kids are fine. Don't worry the car can always be fixed you and your grand kids can't. I don't know what I would do without my drinking buddy. Lol. Glad you all were safe bro.


U KNOW ME IM NOT WORRIED ABOUT MY CARS ,JUST THE GRAND KIDS . BUT IT DOES SUCK THAT I HAVE TO TAKE MONEY I WAS GOING TO SPEEND ON MY 57 RAG AN MY WIFES WAGON TO FIX THE BULLSHIT HOLE N THE CANDY !!!!!!!
PS U BETTER B READY TO GET UR DRINK ON MAY 5 N MERCED .


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> WELL FELLOWS IM SORRY ABOUT THE ASS HOES WHO FUKED UP IN THE END CUZ IF YOU NO ME I JUST TRY AND GET SHIT HAPPENING EVERY WHERE I LIVE CUZ THATS WHAT I DO COME UP WITH AN IDEA AND POST IT AND HOPE IT TURNS OUT OK AND A SAFE ENVIORMENT FOR EVERYONE AND THERE KIDS THE WEARTHER WAS GOOD THE HOLE DAY WENT FINE AND THE TURN OUT WAS GREAT THEN WHAT HAPPEN THOSE DAM YOUNGSTERS DO WHAT THEY DO FUCK A GOOD THING UP WELL I FOUND ANOTHER PARK IN ANOTHER CITY WITH ENOUGH PARKING AND WHEN IT GO DOWN IT WILL BE DONE BY CELL PHONE SO THERE FOR IT WILL BE A LOW RIDER Q IN THE PARK FOR REAL AND IF THERE IS NO PLAQUE IN YOUR BACK WINDOW YOU PROBLEY WONT GET A CALL UNLESS YOUR A PRSPECT OR THE CLUB THAT NO YOU THEY NO YOU ARE NOT A SHIT STARTER SO IM NOT SAYING YOU WOULDN.T BE ABLE TO COME IF YOU DON.T HAVE A PLAQUE WHAT IM SAYING IS THE ONES WHO DO GET THE PHONE CALLS ARE IN A CAR CLUB AND IM SURE THEY WILL TELL YOU BECAUSE THEY NO YOUR NOT COMING TO START SHIT uffin:





so wut your tryin to say instead of reading ur hr and half message is.......
NO PHONE CALL..
NO LOWRIDER..
NO PLAQUE..
...and BRING DRAMA...
STAY THE FUCK HOME:biggrin:


----------



## fatboy209 (Jul 31, 2010)

Sounds good!


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

billjack said:


> and he lost his cell phone :thumbsdown:


DAMN...NOT GOOD


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

one4SJ said:


> Don't lose faith in the crowd! Once they get the message they are not welcome they will fade out the scene. whatsup with Tracy? Manteca...I give you props for puttin it together.. you got some families out ...I even came from San Jose this 2nd time :thumbsup:due to having a good time the first time..


BUT HOW LONG IS IT GOING TO TAKE FOR THEM TO GET THE MESSAGE ? ?????????BEFORE THE BULLSHIT EVERY ONE WAS HAVING A GREAT TIME


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

PapaBear2o9 said:


> IT SAYS LOWRIDER BBQ NOT MONSTER TRUCK RALLY. . THEM BIG WHEELERS HAD TO FUCK UP THE BBQ FOR OTHERS BUT SOME STILL GOT THERE BBQ ON.


LAST MONTH AT STRIBLEY...NO BIG WHEELS..NO PROBLEMS
THIS MONTH AT OAK PARK..BIG WHEELS..BIG PROBLEMS

*
TOO MANY KIDS WERE PUT IN DANGER..AND THATS THE BOTTOM LINE
*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

Woodward park in manteca is a nice big park


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

newstyle_64 said:


> U KNOW ME IM NOT WORRIED ABOUT MY CARS ,JUST THE GRAND KIDS . BUT IT DOES SUCK THAT I HAVE TO TAKE MONEY I WAS GOING TO SPEEND ON MY 57 RAG AN MY WIFES WAGON TO FIX THE BULLSHIT HOLE N THE CANDY !!!!!!!
> PS U BETTER B READY TO GET UR DRINK ON MAY 5 N MERCED .


 so you go have me some punch to drink rite cuz i don,t do beer or liquor rite rouge LOL uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

THE NEXT ONE IS IN THE MAKINGS FOUND THE PARK AND IT IS OUT OF TOWN AND EACH CAR CLUB I CALL WILL CALL THE CAR CLUB NUMBERS HE GOT AND SO ON AND SO ON THAT WAY IT WILL JUST BE LOW RIDERS HOW THAT SOUND FELLOWS :dunno:


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

SOUNDS GOOD.KEEPING IT LOW&SLOW


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> THE NEXT ONE IS IN THE MAKINGS FOUND THE PARK AND IT IS OUT OF TOWN AND EACH CAR CLUB I CALL WILL CALL THE CAR CLUB NUMBERS HE GOT AND SO ON AND SO ON THAT WAY IT WILL JUST BE LOW RIDERS HOW THAT SOUND FELLOWS :dunno:


SOUNDS GOOD.....JUST TAPE OFF THE ENTRANCE WITH CAUTION TAPE...AND JUST LET LOWRIDERS IN....NO STAGECOACH RIMS ALLOWED..WE DID THAT AT BEARDBROOK....


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

KOOL :thumbsup:


----------



## Newstyle Y2K (May 27, 2009)

let me start by saying sunday was a nice sunny day my kids had been asking me to take them out in my 53" since it was a nice day my compa showed up as i was cleaning my car I convinced him to bring out his car for the first time to a BBQ in stockton so we whent cruzing dow I5 to stockton when we got ther allot of familys all arownd kids playing all around n some nice cars as we where enjoying the day n a few servesas (beers) my compa kept on telling me how much fun he was having n that he wanted me to invite him more often to ivents like this as we where calling it a day putting the kids n wifes in the car some car drove by telling some fools said something and the guns went out shooting next to my compas car as the other car stop to shoot back they started to use my compas car as a shield I told my wife and kids and compas family's to get down.as i hit the pavement I could hear my compa tell them to get the FK away from my car my baby is in here as they sped away a few bottles were flying from the park almost hitting our cars that was not called for no one in the park seen who they where. I apologize to my WHYFE N KIDS N MY compas family and kids for all the drama they had to experience i just thank GOD that no kids or anyone got hurt, i can care less about cars getting hit cars can be fix a life you can't as for me I won't be attending any functions in Stockton i don't know about my club members but that's me other than going to other B.B.Q's dependes on what town it is at.


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

Newstyle Y2K said:


> let me start by saying sunday was a nice sunny day my kids had been asking me to take them out in my 53" since it was a nice day my compa showed up as i was cleaning my car I convinced him to bring out his car for the first time to a BBQ in stockton so we whent cruzing dow I5 to stockton when we got ther allot of familys all arownd kids playing all around n some nice cars as we where enjoying the day n a few servesas (beers) my compa kept on telling me how much fun he was having n that he wanted me to invite him more often to ivents like this as we where calling it a day putting the kids n wifes in the car some car drove by telling some fools said something and the guns went out shooting next to my compas car as the other car stop to shoot back they started to use my compas car as a shield I told my wife and kids and compas family's to get down.as i hit the pavement I could hear my compa tell them to get the FK away from my car my baby is in here as they sped away a few bottles were flying from the park almost hitting our cars that was not called for no one in the park seen who they where. I apologize to my WHYFE N KIDS N MY compas family and kids for all the drama they had to experience i just thank GOD that no kids or anyone got hurt, i can care less about cars getting hit cars can be fix a life you can't as for me I won't be attending any functions in Stockton i don't know about my club members but that's me other than going to other B.B.Q's dependes on what town it is at.


 I AGREE AND SOME OTHER CLUBS THAT ARE FROM HERE AND ME TO WE ARE DONE HITING FUNCTION.S IN STOCKTON I FOUND ANTHER PARK TO DO ANOTHER ONE IN AND IT IS NOT IN STOCKTON BUT IF YOU NO A GOOD PARK IN TRACY LET EVERYBODY NO BY PHONE AND US LOW RIDERS WILL ROLL TO TRACY TO SUPPORT IT LIKE YOU DID ME KOOL


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

This kind of bullshit is uncalled for, it's complete disrspect for everyone attending, it's coming to a point that these functions will have to have it's own security set up.. This is the kind of crap that gives lowriders a bad name, we work hard to raise our families and build our cars, I will not accept the fact that these clowns will be allowed to ruin it for us, you put a price on a car, you can't put a price on a life !!


----------



## mvccpres (Feb 29, 2012)

This is MUDVILLE cc president many of u kno me, as president it is my deepest apology about Wut went down sunday, I myself as well as a few of my members take our kids to a lot of functions also we as a club have worked hard in trying to get excepted into this community and things like this f&%k it up for us as well, I have spoken to my members and told them time and time again about things like this and I assure u guys that that problem had nothing to do with my club in general because if I would have been there me and my family would have been in the same danger as all of u and your family's were in, I feel were u guys come from as far as being mad about things like this messing it up and i hope that I could put together a meeting with other clubs to discuss the future of events and shows because me personally I enjoy spending my weekends around the whole car community again my apologies go out to everybody who had to witness the stupidity Sunday evening MUDVILLE CC.


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

mvccpres said:


> This is MUDVILLE cc president many of u kno me, as president it is my deepest apology about Wut went down sunday, I myself as well as a few of my members take our kids to a lot of functions also we as a club have worked hard in trying to get excepted into this community and things like this f&%k it up for us as well, I have spoken to my members and told them time and time again about things like this and I assure u guys that that problem had nothing to do with my club in general because if I would have been there me and my family would have been in the same danger as all of u and your family's were in, I feel were u guys come from as far as being mad about things like this messing it up and i hope that I could put together a meeting with other clubs to discuss the future of events and shows because me personally I enjoy spending my weekends around the whole car community again my apologies go out to everybody who had to witness the stupidity Sunday evening MUDVILLE CC.


 LETS HAVE A PRS. AN VP. MEETING !
ILL START IT

NEW STYLE


----------



## mvccpres (Feb 29, 2012)

Whenever let me kno and we will be there.
MUDVILLE CAR CLUB...


----------



## Newstyle Y2K (May 27, 2009)

mvccpres said:


> This is MUDVILLE cc president many of u kno me, as president it is my deepest apology about Wut went down sunday, I myself as well as a few of my members take our kids to a lot of functions also we as a club have worked hard in trying to get excepted into this community and things like this f&%k it up for us as well, I have spoken to my members and told them time and time again about things like this and I assure u guys that that problem had nothing to do with my club in general because if I would have been there me and my family would have been in the same danger as all of u and your family's were in, I feel were u guys come from as far as being mad about things like this messing it up and i hope that I could put together a meeting with other clubs to discuss the future of events and shows because me personally I enjoy spending my weekends around the whole car community again my apologies go out to everybody who had to witness the stupidity Sunday evening MUDVILLE CC.


I can imagine you as president all the pressure this is brings on you and your club but you as president should know that this is not a small thing.it is not just talking to your members it is time to separate the bad apples from the tree. Each club member should know who they bring to events like this. An know familys n kids attend this functions they should know not to bring trouble. It's Sht like this that 5o have stop cruzing on the streets and the communities hating low riders and putting the blame on them.As for me I don't mind big wheel cars showing up to invents like this because there's big wheel car clubs that like coming with there familys to invents like this that know how to respect the familys arownd and the love of the sport that don't have nothing to do with this mess.


----------



## mvccpres (Feb 29, 2012)

I understand that to the fullest and that's y I want to have a meeting to get out the unwelcomeness and the bad blood.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

LET ME NO WHERE THERE MEETING IS CUZ IM THE ONE WHO PUT THE EVENT ON AND I DID IT SO WE WILL HAVE SOMTHING TO DO AND GO WHEN THERE IS NOTHING GOING ON NO WHERE ELSE IN NORTHERN CALI uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## fatboy209 (Jul 31, 2010)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> LET ME NO WHERE THERE MEETING IS CUZ IM THE ONE WHO PUT THE EVENT ON AND I DID IT SO WE WILL HAVE SOMTHING TO DO AND GO WHEN THERE IS NOTHING GOING ON NO WHERE ELSE IN NORTHERN CALI uffin:uffin:uffin:


set up the meeting then....


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

Count impalas in ... We have the Sonics coming up in May and would like get this negativity out before then . Doug pick a spot here in Stockton like Eddie's pizza on hammer ln we can get the meeting room if needed let me know


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

ralph9577 said:


> Count impalas in ... We have the Sonics coming up in May and would like get this negativity out before then . Doug pick a spot here in Stockton like Eddie's pizza on hammer ln we can get the meeting room if needed let me know


 (EDDIES PIZ ) SOUNDS GOOD BUT LETS GET MORE IMPUTE , PICK A DATE ,OR DO U GUYS WANT TO DO IT N MANTECA , WE MIGHT GET MORE PEPS TO SHOW UP THERE


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

Well sounds like the issue is in Stockton so i think Stockton needs to get clubs here together and fix issues so outside clubs feel safe attending


----------



## fatboy209 (Jul 31, 2010)

ralph9577 said:


> Well sounds like the issue is in Stockton so i think Stockton needs to get clubs here together and fix issues so outside clubs feel safe attending



Sounds good just gotta get all the stocktone clubs together and do the damn thing. Eddies pizza off hammer sound coo. weekends work best

*UntouchableS C.C*


----------



## mvccpres (Feb 29, 2012)

Eddie's sounds good to me, want to do this weekend sat maybe like at 3 or 4 or earlier.


----------



## fatboy209 (Jul 31, 2010)

mvccpres said:


> Eddie's sounds good to me, want to do this weekend sat maybe like at 3 or 4 or earlier.


Unable to make it this weekend.... Let's try to make an advance notice so everyone will be able to attend. maybe next saturday march 10th 3:00pm?


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

Yea next Sat does sound better 3:00 let's make that the date put the word out all Stockton club presidents and vice presidents


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

MEMORIAL CAR WASH FOR ANTHONY JORDAN SR "OSO" 
THIS SATURDAY *3-3 *& SUNDAY *3-4 *.. 9AM TILL WEN EVER 
AT SOUTHGATE PLAZA Florin rd & Franklin blvd 
Sacramento Ca 95823 ( WHERE WE HAD ARE CAR SHOW )
everyone please REPOST and SPREAD THE WORD along THANKS 

*WE WOULD REALLY LIKE EVERYONE TO COME SUPPORT US WE ARE RAISING MONEY FOR ONE OF ARE FAMILY FIRST BROTHERS 
THAT JUST WENT TO THE LORD ON THURSDAY NIGHT 
ALL PROCEEDS ARE GOING TO HIS FAMILY FOR ALL THE ARRANGEMENTS
THANK YOU
*






*
*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

SORRY FELLAS FOR PUTTING SOMETHING OFF THE TOPIC ON HERE BUT JUST TRYING TO GET THE WORD OUT FAST IN THE LITTLE TIME WE HAVE


----------



## fatboy209 (Jul 31, 2010)

ralph9577 said:


> Yea next Sat does sound better 3:00 let's make that the date put the word out all Stockton club presidents and vice presidents



sounds good....


----------



## mvccpres (Feb 29, 2012)

Sounds good next Sat at 3 Eddies on hammer 
Impalas if u can get that room get it.


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

mvccpres said:


> Sounds good next Sat at 3 Eddies on hammer
> Impalas if u can get that room get it.


will do


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

count me out...meetin with all club pres and v.p.s aint gonna solve shit..its the outside people who have nothing to do with lowriding thats the problem...this is stockton...these fools been shooting up the town for months...its not gonna stop...im not risking my kids safety, myself or any of my fellow lowriders familys and hang out at a park so some punks can come by and shoot up the place...this shit happened twice already ,same park, same people,...the people in the back of parks, house and mobile home got hit with bullets..the minute they see us gathering there they gonna call police and shut it down....even tho it wasnt us,when they came outside sunday they saw nothing but lowriders ther...even them asian playing volleyball gonna pack up when they see us drivin in....that bullshit reflects us...if you guys want to continue its all good....im done...i go bbque at home or at the shop


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> LET ME NO WHERE THERE MEETING IS CUZ IM THE ONE WHO PUT THE EVENT ON AND I DID IT SO WE WILL HAVE SOMTHING TO DO AND GO WHEN THERE IS NOTHING GOING ON NO WHERE ELSE IN NORTHERN CALI uffin:uffin:uffin:



:buttkick:fool..nobody give a rats ass who put it on.....quit tryin to take credit for everything goin on in nor cal:biggrin:...i woulndt want to be the one braggin that i put the event on if somebody got shot or killed sunday...u sound like james brown the unofficial "hardest workin man in lowriding"




newstyle_64 said:


> BUT HOW LONG IS IT GOING TO TAKE FOR THEM TO GET THE MESSAGE ? ?????????BEFORE THE BULLSHIT EVERY ONE WAS HAVING A GREAT TIME


:thumbsup:



Newstyle Y2K said:


> let me start by saying sunday was a nice sunny day my kids had been asking me to take them out in my 53" since it was a nice day my compa showed up as i was cleaning my car I convinced him to bring out his car for the first time to a BBQ in stockton so we whent cruzing dow I5 to stockton when we got ther allot of familys all arownd kids playing all around n some nice cars as we where enjoying the day n a few servesas (beers) my compa kept on telling me how much fun he was having n that he wanted me to invite him more often to ivents like this as we where calling it a day putting the kids n wifes in the car some car drove by telling some fools said something and the guns went out shooting next to my compas car as the other car stop to shoot back they started to use my compas car as a shield I told my wife and kids and compas family's to get down.as i hit the pavement I could hear my compa tell them to get the FK away from my car my baby is in here as they sped away a few bottles were flying from the park almost hitting our cars that was not called for no one in the park seen who they where. I apologize to my WHYFE N KIDS N MY compas family and kids for all the drama they had to experience i just thank GOD that no kids or anyone got hurt, i can care less about cars getting hit cars can be fix a life you can't as for me I won't be attending any functions in Stockton i don't know about my club members but that's me other than going to other B.B.Q's dependes on what town it is at.


i feel u bro...theres alot of others feeling the same way right now


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

I give you guys credit, at least your trying to do something about it , you got to start somewhere, best of luck, z


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> count me out...meetin with all club pres and v.p.s aint gonna solve shit..its the outside people who have nothing to do with lowriding thats the problem...this is stockton...these fools been shooting up the town for months...its not gonna stop...im not risking my kids safety, myself or any of my fellow lowriders familys and hang out at a park so some punks can come by and shoot up the place...this shit happened twice already ,same park, same people,...the people in the back of parks, house and mobile home got hit with bullets..the minute they see us gathering there they gonna call police and shut it down....even tho it wasnt us,when they came outside sunday they saw nothing but lowriders ther...even them asian playing volleyball gonna pack up when they see us drivin in....that bullshit reflects us...if you guys want to continue its all good....im done...i go bbque at home or at the shop


WELL BRO HOPEFULLY YOU CHANGE YOUR MIND SOMEDAY. WE GONNA MOVE FORWARD AND TRY TO SEE WHAT WE CAN DO


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

mvccpres said:


> Sounds good next Sat at 3 Eddies on hammer
> Impalas if u can get that room get it.


NEW STYLE WONT B ABLE TO MAKE IT ON THE 10 THATS OUR BUS TRIP TO RENO


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

*LIKE I SAID BEFORE....*



NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> ...meetin with all club pres and v.p.s aint gonna solve shit..its the *OUTSIDE PEOPLE* who have nothing to do with lowriding thats the problem...this is stockton...these fools been shooting up the town for months...its not gonna stop......this shit happened twice already ,same park, same people,...


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

You guys ever think about moving your events to that park out in Lathrop? The only bads is there's no parking lot but you can easily fit 15-30 cars parked along side the park and the grass area and kids area are kinda under street level so if somethin would ever happen they wouldn't be in the direct line of fire. .Plus the parking is inside a court I don't think people would act stupide where there's only one way out. .


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> *LIKE I SAID BEFORE....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

*NEGATIVITY WILL NEVER GET US ANYWHERE, THERE ARE PLENTY OF WAYS TO HAVE SAFE FUNCTIONS, THERE ARE TONS OF IDEAS OUT THERE ALREADY. BUT TO SAY IT AINT GONNA SOLVE SHIT SORRY BUT THATS NOT IN ME TO MAKE AN ASSUMPTION LIKE THAT . IM NOT GONNA LET SOME YOUNGSTERS DICTATE WHETHER OR NOT I LOW RIDE. SHOULD WE KEEP TRYING TO HAVE FUNTIONS IN THE HOOD? I WOULD SAY NO IS THERE OTHER PLACES WE COULD DO IT ? SURE TONS OF THEM. SO IM WILLING TO ENTERTAIN IDEAS OF PLACES WE SHOULD HAVE FUNCTIONS AND AT THE SAME TIME GET THE MESSAGE ACROSS TO OTHER NEW CLUBS THAT WANT TO GET INVOLVED WITH ANY FUNCTIONS THAT THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY PUTS ON THAT THEY HAVE TO BE ABLE TO CONTROL THEIR MEMBERS AND MAKE SURE THEY ARE NOT BRINGING A NEGATIVE ELEMENT TO OUR FUNCTIONS. BUT HEY FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO WILL MAKE IT WE WILL COME TOGETHER AND FIGURE OUT A WAY WE KEEP OUR FUNTIONS FUN AND SAFE FOR EVERYONE*


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

*YES*


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

ralph9577 said:


> *NEGATIVITY WILL NEVER GET US ANYWHERE, THERE ARE PLENTY OF WAYS TO HAVE SAFE FUNCTIONS, THERE ARE TONS OF IDEAS OUT THERE ALREADY. BUT TO SAY IT AINT GONNA SOLVE SHIT SORRY BUT THATS NOT IN ME TO MAKE AN ASSUMPTION LIKE THAT . IM NOT GONNA LET SOME YOUNGSTERS DICTATE WHETHER OR NOT I LOW RIDE. SHOULD WE KEEP TRYING TO HAVE FUNTIONS IN THE HOOD? I WOULD SAY NO IS THERE OTHER PLACES WE COULD DO IT ? SURE TONS OF THEM. SO IM WILLING TO ENTERTAIN IDEAS OF PLACES WE SHOULD HAVE FUNCTIONS AND AT THE SAME TIME GET THE MESSAGE ACROSS TO OTHER NEW CLUBS THAT WANT TO GET INVOLVED WITH ANY FUNCTIONS THAT THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY PUTS ON THAT THEY HAVE TO BE ABLE TO CONTROL THEIR MEMBERS AND MAKE SURE THEY ARE NOT BRINGING A NEGATIVE ELEMENT TO OUR FUNCTIONS. BUT HEY FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO WILL MAKE IT WE WILL COME TOGETHER AND FIGURE OUT A WAY WE KEEP OUR FUNTIONS FUN AND SAFE FOR EVERYONE*



:yes: :yes:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

ralph9577 said:


> *NEGATIVITY WILL NEVER GET US ANYWHERE, THERE ARE PLENTY OF WAYS TO HAVE SAFE FUNCTIONS, THERE ARE TONS OF IDEAS OUT THERE ALREADY. BUT TO SAY IT AINT GONNA SOLVE SHIT SORRY BUT THATS NOT IN ME TO MAKE AN ASSUMPTION LIKE THAT . IM NOT GONNA LET SOME YOUNGSTERS DICTATE WHETHER OR NOT I LOW RIDE. SHOULD WE KEEP TRYING TO HAVE FUNTIONS IN THE HOOD? I WOULD SAY NO IS THERE OTHER PLACES WE COULD DO IT ? SURE TONS OF THEM. SO IM WILLING TO ENTERTAIN IDEAS OF PLACES WE SHOULD HAVE FUNCTIONS AND AT THE SAME TIME GET THE MESSAGE ACROSS TO OTHER NEW CLUBS THAT WANT TO GET INVOLVED WITH ANY FUNCTIONS THAT THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY PUTS ON THAT THEY HAVE TO BE ABLE TO CONTROL THEIR MEMBERS AND MAKE SURE THEY ARE NOT BRINGING A NEGATIVE ELEMENT TO OUR FUNCTIONS. BUT HEY FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO WILL MAKE IT WE WILL COME TOGETHER AND FIGURE OUT A WAY WE KEEP OUR FUNTIONS FUN AND SAFE FOR EVERYONE*


thats all we can ask for ,:thumbsup:


----------



## stonedstevieg (Feb 23, 2012)

dam fools! ok i will keep my eyes on these pages and hopfully we will find a safer place! GRACIAS!


----------



## stonedstevieg (Feb 23, 2012)

Theres a park out in MANTECA that has parking, BBQ spot, and playgrounds for the kids! its right in between stockton and modesto and would make a nice cuise back to stockton or modesto, or where we came from.


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

IM DOWN WITH THAT I LIVE IN MANTECA.. VERY CALM.. SOME ONE SHOOT EVERYONE KNOWS ABOUT IT LOL


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

well just found out i have to work saturday so i cant make it sat and sounds like im going to be working saturdays for a few months so unless we can do a sun meet then im not gonna be able to attend


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

WHATS GOING DOWN SAT? I WOULD LIKE TO MAKE IT OUT TO SUPPORT THE CLUBS IN ODER TO SHOW THAT WE DONT NEED ALL THE BULLSHIT.. BUT WILL BE OUT OF TOWN GOING TO SANTA MARIA FOR THERE 1ST SUPER CARSHOW AND SUPPORT THE CHAPTER OUT THERE.. BUT ME AND MY MEMBER ARE ALL FOR LOWRIDER AND FAMILY TIME NO BULLSHIT


----------



## stonedstevieg (Feb 23, 2012)

then you know were WOODWARD park is? that place would be a cool spot to have a event! family type atmosphere without the drama.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Is that off jack tone I think I been there once very good spot


----------



## stonedstevieg (Feb 23, 2012)

i think your talkin about that sports complex in ripon, WOODWARD park is off s.main st n 120 in Manteca.its a HUGE neighborhood park.


----------



## mvccpres (Feb 29, 2012)

So who will actually be attending this meeting Saturday...


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

:drama:so wut happened


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

them youngsters aint gonna learn...if they didnt remember the past they gonna repeat it
we need to get back to.....


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

put the guns down and battle....


----------



## mvccpres (Feb 29, 2012)

The s#/? Ain't gonna stop but it don't have anything to do with us we just tryna clear our name and continue to go to shows picnics and bbq's.


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> them youngsters aint gonna learn...if they didnt remember the past they gonna repeat it
> we need to get back to.....


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:X14"WIRE WHEEL KINGS


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

sorry i was unable to make it, so how did the meeting go???? :guns::sprint:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

mvccpres said:


> The s#/? Ain't gonna stop but it don't have anything to do with us we just tryna clear our name and continue to go to shows picnics and bbq's.


its all good johnnie :thumbsup: just gotta make sure ur boys are on the same pages as us and check the people who hang with them...we jus dont need that drama...theres alotta shit goin on in town right now and its everywhere...no part of town is safe right now


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

were everybody at........


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

damn i remember when they did this video behind the civic were the hotel is now....my elco was white then..


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

og stockton shit


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

even we had old school


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

and we even had soul


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

u gotta luv charter way:biggrin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

What up mike


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

Smiley smooth where you at rouge


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

billjack said:


> What up mike


JUS TRYIN TO MAKE THE SUN SHINE


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

billjack said:


> Smiley smooth where you at rouge


HES OUT BEING A LIL ROUGISH:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

SO IS THERE GONNA BE ANYMORE BBQZ.....:dunno:


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

:dunno:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

GETTING READY TO MAKE THE RUN TO THE BAY MARCH 31ST FOR THE 20TH YEAR ANNIVERSARY T BALL LEAGUE IN EAST PALO ALTO uffin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

:dunno:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

PapaBear2o9 said:


> :dunno:


 YOU GUYS MAKING THE RIDE WITH US MARCH 31ST TO THE BAY uffin:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

JUST ROLLIN C.C. IS DOWN FOR THIS RIDE :nicoderm:


----------

